# Cedega



## hazmat (Mar 29, 2005)

Has anyone here tried to get Cedega - http://www.transgaming.com/ - to work under X11?  I want to be able to play Escape From Monkey Island and it seems this is the only way to do it, other than with a PC running Windows.  They don't seem to have a trial of Cedega.


----------



## Viro (Mar 29, 2005)

No. That won't work since Cedega is actually using Wine. Wine is not an emulator. As such you will need a PC to run it.

Have a look at VirtualPC or QemuX as alternatives.


----------



## hazmat (Mar 29, 2005)

I've been told that games won't run under VPC, even something like the this.  I guess all the audio.  Worth a try, though.

I think I might end up seeing if I can play it on my work laptop via VNC.  The laptop has a tiny screen.


----------



## Viro (Mar 29, 2005)

I've played Fallout via Virtual PC before. Don't recommend it, but it works if you're desperate .


----------



## blackoutspy (Jul 21, 2006)

Does Cedega work if you run it on a linux distro that works with the power pc processor?

OK, so it doesn't, went to the Cedega FAQ, silly me.


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 21, 2006)

blackoutspy said:


> Does Cedega work if you run it on a linux distro that works with the power pc processor?
> 
> OK, so it doesn't, went to the Cedega FAQ, silly me.



Well, considering that Cedega uses WINE and WINE needs an x86 CPU to run (so that the reverse engineered APIs can run natively), it won't run on a Linux/ppc environment.  It might if you compile it from source, but that's too much trouble.

Now, there is the DarWINE project that might help you out, but game support might be extremely limited.


----------



## Viro (Jul 24, 2006)

It doesn't matter if you recompile it from source. Wine isn't an emulator. The way it works is by translating Windows function calls from Windows applications to the equivalent Unix ones. This fools the Windows application into thinking that it's running on Windows, and as there isn't any emulation involved, the applications usually run really fast.

Recompiling it from source will not help at all since the PowerPC processor architecture is vastly different from x86, hence the need for emulators. That's why there's a project like Darwine, dedicated to porting WINE over to the PowerPC machines.


----------

